# Zee's First babies



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Im a tad to excited but hey Im officially a grandmom for the umpteenth time! 

Here are Boot Scoot & Boogie (hehe get it ? )

Boot and Scoot are with mom

















Boogie is a house goat - takes the bottle like a champ already 
hiding








walking around for the first time








bottle time


















Happiness is a sleeping goat on my lap

















All three have blue eyes like mom. Boogie is the spitting image of his Daddy Zee and was the first one born but the tiniest and was almost unresponsive this morning when my friend found him. So thats why he is a bottle baby. Boot and Scoot are hunks!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: :stars: :stars: Zee's a Daddy! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are all very handsome! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS GRANDMA-MA!!!!! :clap: .....they are all so very precious!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

How cute!!! Sooooo tiny!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Way to go Zee! :hi5: Their way cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very handsome fluffly babies and great for cuddlin!  Congrats to Zee!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

They are beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...look at those beautiful kids...congrats.... :greengrin: :leap:  :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

SO cute! Nothing like little fluffy babies on your lap to make you feel like a million bucks  errr... make that a million DOES! Awful joke, sorry, couldn't resist...

Anyway... congrats!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What cute little tikes-congrats grandma!!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucky you !!! They are tooo cute !!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwea........how cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are so cute~~!!!! Congrats :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey...Boots and Zee did a great job!! Congrats on such a cute trio :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I see a moonspot on one face, does mom have any?? If not they must be from ZEE! :wahoo:


----------

